# M & L Tapper Tapping Machine - $50 (twain harte, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 10, 2018)

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/tls/d/tapper-tapping-machine/6745727187.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 10, 2018)

If you have a lot of holes to tap, there is the answer...


----------

